# Freebsd 7.2 REL & 7.2 STABLE on Virtualbox



## CLUBTURBO (Oct 28, 2009)

So what is the secret code
to get 7.2 to NOT mess something up!

Do I need the wonder twin ring ?

he he


----------



## Beastie (Oct 28, 2009)

CLUBTURBO said:
			
		

> get 7.2 to NOT mess something up


Care to elaborate a bit?


----------



## CLUBTURBO (Oct 28, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Care to elaborate a bit?



Well, got a Intel quad core with 8 gigs of ram!
Then I have Virtualbox running about 8 OS's!
The host is Vista Home prem. Lame I know.
I cant get freebsd 7.2 REL or stable to run much at all!
Too many things to list, nor do I need to know more.
I had to give it up and install 6.4 stable for now.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 28, 2009)

You mean it's not running fine on the *emulator*?

I don't know how this particular emulator (Virtualbox) works as I've never used it, but emulation is a tricky business and if I want to say it briefly: emulators usually suck. Many times something runs on it but fails on real H/W. Other times it totally fails on it but runs very well on real H/W.
So why not just try it on the real thing?


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 28, 2009)

I've had the same experiences as well. Usually the performance of the guest OSes is quite poor and things often break.


----------



## CLUBTURBO (Oct 28, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> I've had the same experiences as well. Usually the performance of the guest OSes is quite poor and things often break.



Yes, I do know how emulators goof stuff up.
But then again before I had the quad core,
I had at least 10 or so PCs with unix's
for days running, so I will stick with the emulators

The VirtualBox is Sun, sorta new I guess.
Maybe this will get something done now, LOL ( dreaming )


----------



## CLUBTURBO (Oct 28, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> You mean it's not running fine on the *emulator*?
> 
> I don't know how this particular emulator (Virtualbox) works as I've never used it, but emulation is a tricky business and if I want to say it briefly: emulators usually suck. Many times something runs on it but fails on real H/W. Other times it totally fails on it but runs very well on real H/W.
> So why not just try it on the real thing?



I have 7.2 stable on its own hardware also.
I just wanted it on the emulator to mess with.
no biggie,

FreeBSD is still the 

King of the Round Table!


----------



## CLUBTURBO (Oct 28, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> You mean it's not running fine on the *emulator*?
> 
> I don't know how this particular emulator (Virtualbox) works as I've never used it, but emulation is a tricky business and if I want to say it briefly: emulators usually suck. Many times something runs on it but fails on real H/W. Other times it totally fails on it but runs very well on real H/W.
> So why not just try it on the real thing?



Yes, FreeBSD 7.2 is NOT working on VirtualBox.
I do have 

Solaris 10, 
OpenSolaris, 
Fedroa 8, 
Fedroa 11,
FreeBSD 6.4 stable,
OpenSUSE 11, 
Windows XP 

running on VirtualBox.
Working on Comixwall, DreamLinux & OpenBSD now


----------



## Beastie (Oct 28, 2009)

CLUBTURBO said:
			
		

> Yes, FreeBSD 7.2 is NOT working on VirtualBox.


Well, last time I checked, it worked fine under Bochs and QEMU. How about that?


----------



## copypaiste (Oct 29, 2009)

CLUBTURBO said:
			
		

> Yes, FreeBSD 7.2 is NOT working on VirtualBox.
> I do have
> 
> Solaris 10,
> ...



Maybe something broken in the win version of VirtualBox?

Actually I have 7.2-RELEASE running perfectly in VB under 7.2-p4 host OS.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 29, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.2 *does* run in VirtualBox.  I have it running on my Ubuntu 9.04 desktop at work.


----------



## CLUBTURBO (Oct 29, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 7.2 *does* run in VirtualBox.  I have it running on my Ubuntu 9.04 desktop at work.



Thanks guys, so what software are you using & what for ?
(the last two posters)

Thanks a ton


----------

